
The Problem with “Nice-To-Have” Startups - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2016/07/05/nice-to-have/
======
sjclemmy
Isn't the thing about startups that NO-ONE knows whether the startup is nice
or need? I think the way investors pump money into a range of ideas/startups
tells us that.

